# what do you think of what im currently eating



## bvs (Jul 14, 2014)

i dont count macros or any of that. im just trying to put on some size. im 6'0 195lbs at 12%. what do you guys think....

meal 1: 
1/2 cup oats
8 egg whites
2 scoops wpi
1/2 cup blue berries
1/2 cup almond milk
2 slices of wholemeal toast

meal 2:
1 chicken breast (about 250g)
1 potato + 1/4 sweet potato in a mash

meal 3: 
1 cup wholemeal pasta
200g lean ground beef
3tbs of sauce

meal 4 pre workout:
8 rice cakes with all natural PB
1 banana
a preworkout of some sort
5g DAA
creatine nitrate

meal 5 post workout:
2 scoops wpi
2 scoops waxy maize
creapure creatine
greens formula

meal 6:
steak (about 200-250g)
1 cup white rice

meal 7:
1/2 cup oats
8 egg whites
1 scoops wpi
1/2 cup blue berries
1/2 cup almond milk
250g cottage cheese

extras: multi vitamin, fishoil, xtend thru out the day, and plenty of water

upon writing this i realise i am lacking veggies. but other than that what do you think?


----------



## losieloos (Jul 14, 2014)

That's good. Losie approves.


----------



## woodswise (Jul 14, 2014)

I think your diet should have more protein and more fats and fewer fruits.  I would eat whole eggs for breakfast and cut back on the fruit in exchange for vegetables that deliver complex carbs.  It would be good to add in some nuts, too.  

I recommend you monitor how you are doing on this diet and (after the initial month) if you are gaining more than 1 to 2 lb per week, or start looking too fat, cut back on the calories, mainly by cutting back on carbs.  If you are not gaining at least .5lb per week (after the initial month) increase the carbs until you are gaining at least that much weight on average.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 14, 2014)

Woodswise nailed it. You need to replace some cals from carbs and get more good fats.


----------



## Azog (Jul 14, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Woodswise nailed it. You need to replace some cals from carbs and get more good fats.



X3

I'd eat some protein pre workout, too. Focus carbs pre, intra and post. It looks like your preworkout meal is at least 140g carbs (that's if the cakes are 15 each). That's way over board. I'm getting the best pumps of my life and I'm only eating 140-160g of carbs per day. That's 30g pre, 25-50g intra and my pumps HURT. I'm making good gains on this as well.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 15, 2014)

Azog said:


> X3
> 
> I'd eat some protein pre workout, too. Focus carbs pre, intra and post. It looks like your preworkout meal is at least 140g carbs (that's if the cakes are 15 each). That's way over board. I'm getting the best pumps of my life and I'm only eating 140-160g of carbs per day. That's 30g pre, 25-50g intra and my pumps HURT. I'm making good gains on this as well.


It all looks good bro! One thing though, you're going to need a gallon of milk for meal 4, rice cakes and Nat. peanut butter. lol


----------



## stonetag (Jul 15, 2014)

It all looks good bro! One thing you're going to need, is a gallon of milk to go with meal 4, rice cakes and nat. peanut butter...whoa!..lol


----------



## stonetag (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry Zog, didn't mean to use your post, and posting twice bvs. Apparently this whiskey is some strong shit.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 15, 2014)

stonetag said:


> It all looks good bro! One thing though, you're going to need a gallon of milk for meal 4, rice cakes and Nat. peanut butter. lol



Exactly what I was thinking.  I did get hungry hearing about the steak and rice.


----------



## omerfo (Jul 16, 2014)

meal 1: 
1/2 cup oats
8 egg whites
2 scoops wpi
1/2 cup blue berries  50% absorbed by the liver
1/2 cup almond milk
2 slices of wholemeal toast

meal 2:
1 chicken breast (about 250g)
1 potato + 1/4 sweet potato in a mash

meal 3: 
1 cup wholemeal pasta - its sugary , and its come from wheat , i dont recommend to eat food from wheat. 
200g lean ground beef
3tbs of sauce


----------

